# Museums From around the World!



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

More HK museums

HK Island

Flagstaff House Museum Of Teaware









Police Museum









Museum of Coastal Defense









Kowloon & The New Territories

Space Museum









Science Museum









Lei Cheung Uk Han Tomb Museum









HK Museum Of Art


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Pinacoteca Agnelli in Turin




































Galata (Museum of the Sea in Genoa)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

BTW, if anyone cannot see the pics of the museums that I posted, then hit the refresh button until all of them come up.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

NY is lucky to have such a fantastic amount of world class museums on anything and everything.

Anyway, here are some museum proposals/UC

Art Institute expansion









MBC









Spertus









Hellenic









Driehaus Museum









Children's Museum expansion










Ford / Calumet Environmental Center (think it'll be some kind of nature museum?)


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Museum os Santa Giulia in Brescia (North Italy)
The monastery in which was imprisoned the first wife of Charles the Great (Charlemagne) it has been transformed in a museum for to host a great Roman and Medioeval (Middle Ages) collection.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I adore museums, wonderful colection people kay:


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Manila Museums*

The National Museum of the Filipino People
built in the 30s, I think
and the architect is Daniel Burnham (I guess)









The Ayala Museum
opened in 2004
architect: dunno...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Lisbon's historic coaches museum*

thys the moust-visited museum in my city, the museum was established by Queen Amélia D'Orleans in an old riding arena (XVIII century) belonging to the palace of Belém in 1905:








































some of the old XVIII century coaches:








































the coach of Filipe the II of Spain, XVI century:








XVII century coach:








XIX century coache:


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Naval historical museum in Venice


























































































Guggenheim Museum in Venice:



























Museo Correr in Venice



























Natural science Museum in Venice


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Some of Chicago's notables:

Art Institute of Chicago

















Museum of Contemporary Art

















Field Museum of Natural History









John G. Shedd Aquarium









Adler Planetarium









Museum of Science and Industry


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

nice thread!!! i've seen diff. museums which have good designs... i once made a report about daniel libeskind"s jewish museum...


----------



## junstein (Oct 2, 2010)

the mind museum in the Philippines


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Name:* Museu de Arte do Rio
*Architect:* Bernardes + Jacobsen Arquitetura
*History:* Opened in 2013 and named the best museum of the year by the Architizer A+ Awards (pop vote)
*City:* Rio de Janeiro (port area)


Sem título por Marden Nascimento, no Flickr


MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio por raffasoares, no Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Sem título por Marden Nascimento, no Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio por raffasoares, no Flickr


MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio por raffasoares, no Flickr


MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio - Praça Mauá - Centro da Cidade - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil por Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio (MAR) - fisheye por Rhaissa Vitor, no Flickr
​


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

*The Tchoban Foundation: The Museum for Architectural Drawings in Berlin*

http://www.tchoban-foundation.de/


AHS_tchoban01 von alexander h. schulz auf Flickr


tchoban foundation 13-08-16 1879_80_81_tonemapped von esuarknitram auf Flickr


AHS_tchoban02 von alexander h. schulz auf Flickr


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

State museum of Turkmenistan


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

Various (mostly old) museums of Greater Birmingham.


Wolverhampton Art Gallery and Museum










Birmingham Museum and Art Gallery










IKON Gallery, Birmingham










Museum of the Jewellery Quarter, Birmingham










Thinktank science museum, Birmingham









2001, Grimshaw Architects

Dudley Museum










Black Country Living Museum, Dudley









(Buildings, bridges, etc moved brick-by-brick)

Willenhall Lock Museum










Wednesbury Museum










Walsall Leather Museum










Walsall Museum










Walsall Art Gallery









2000, Caruso St John

Netherton Arts Centre










One of many glass museums in and around Stourbridge










Manor House Museum, West Bromwich










The Public, West Bromwich









2003, Will Alsop

The Workhouses, West Bromwich










Bantock House Museum, Wolverhampton










Matthew Boulton Museum, Soho House, Birmingham










Barber Institute of Fine Arts, Birmingham


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*MAXXI | National Museum of XXI Century Arts*
Rome | Italy


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ara Pacis Museum*
Rome | Italy



























​


----------



## Bvaerrts (Aug 22, 2010)

Only one museum in my city, although there are several other little art galleries. This place has been a hospital since the 13th century until 1898.

AALST | BELGIUM​
Stedelijk Museum Aalst by Bvaerrts, on Flickr

Stedelijk Museum Aalst by Bvaerrts, on Flickr


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Museum of white wheat, Turkmenistan


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Museu do Amanhã (Museum of Tomorrow)
The icon of the Olympic Boulevard, the new port area of Rio*

*Opening:* 2015
*Place:* Port Area of Rio de Janeiro
*Architect:* Santiago Calatrava
*Style:* Neo-Futurist architecture / Science Museum 
*Number of visitors per year:* More than 1 million (The most visited museum in Brazil)

*Awards:*

*“Best New Museum of the Year - South & Central America” (2016)* at Leading Culture Destinations, in London

*“Best Innovative Green Building” (2017)* from the MIPIM Awards, Cannes

*More about the museum*

The visionary museum is focused on answering five key questions: Where did we come from? Who are we? Where are we? Where are we going? And how do we want to live together over the next fifty years?

*Videos*

Rio and the new Museum of Tomorrow





The museum at night





*Images*

The museum in the final stage of construction:










Today, the Museum of Tomorrow is the most popular cultural attraction in Rio, with many many people per day:





























Museum of Tomorrow. Rio de Janeiro by Stefano Ravalli, no Flickr

View from the "Maua Square" (Praça Mauá):






























































​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR (Rio Art Museum)*
*The first museum of the Olympic Boulevard, the new port area of Rio*

*Opening:* 2013
*Place:* Port Area of Rio de Janeiro
*Architect:* Jacobsen Arquitetura (Paulo Jacobsen,
Bernardo Jacobsen and Thiago Bernardes)
*Style:* Eclectic (Dom João VI Palace) + modernist

*Awards*

The museum was awarded *the best construction of 2013*, 
by the popular vote of the world's largest international architectural award,
the *Architizer A+ Awards* (against the Heydar Aliyev Center (Azerbaijan),
New Rijksmuseum (Netherlands), Zhujiajiao Museum of Humanities & Arts
(China) and the Danish Maritime Museum (Denmark).

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*



































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Modern Arts Museum-ALGIERS​*





























by Chawi78 & Illidown


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nairobi National Museum















































By fabian Pica's, Charles Mok-Flickr.​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maropeng Visitor Center: South Africa
*
*Maropeng. an architectural masterpiece in the center of a World Heritage Site, explores humanity's story on the plains of South Aftica.*




























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ARUSHA CULTURAL CENTER Tanzania

















ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

National Museum of Egyptian Civilization CAIRO - LINK








































































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maputo Museum of Natural History*



































​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Apartheid Museum Johannesburg

















'


























http://flic.kr/p/fBdvCQ

ssc africa​


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Museum of Basil & Elise Goulandris Foundation, Athens *










The new museum of Modern Art was inaugurated this Tuesday 1st of October 2019 and is considered the most significant museum opening in Athens since the new Acropolis museum, ten years ago. Valued at $3 billion, the Goulandris collection includes masterpieces by the likes of prominent artists such as El Greco, Paul Cézanne, Vincent van Gogh, Paul Gauguin, Claude Monet, Edgar Degas, Pablo Picasso, Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec, Pierre Bonnard, Georges Braque, Joan Miró, Wassily Kandinsky, Paul Klee, Fernand Léger, Jackson Pollock, Francis Bacon, Alberto Giacometti, Marc Chagall, Jean Hélion, Hans Arp, Ben Nicholson, Barbara Hepworth, César, Jean Tinguely, Niki de Saint Phalle, Friedensreich Hundertwasser, Balthus, Victor Brauner, Giorgio de Chirico, Roy Lichtestein, Max Ernst, Lucas Samaras, Amedeo Modigliani, George Baselitz, Fernando Botero, Ed Ruscha, Camille Claudel, Jean Fautrier, Jannis Kounellis, Anselm Kiefer, Andre Derain and Pierre Soulages among others. 
































































images from:
https://www.lifo.gr/articles/arts_a...ymatos-goylandri-apokleistikes-protes-eikones

https://www.athensvoice.gr/culture/...li-kai-elizas-goylandri-kyriakos-koytsomallis

https://www.kathimerini.gr/1044439/...portaz/to-moyseio-poy-perimene-trianta-xronia

more info for the museum and the collection:

https://goulandris.gr/en/

A portrait of Elise Goulandris by her personal friend, Marc Chagall welcomes the visitors of the museum at the lobby of the building.










https://goulandris.gr/en/visit/be-athens










361733765

*
Construction Team*

Architectural Design: Ι. & Α. Vikelas and Partners
Architectural Design of amphitheatre and shop: Nikolaos Moustroufis
Static Study: G. Lambrou & Partners
Electrical Engineering: L.D.K. Engineering Consultants SA
Acoustics Study: Gottfried Schubert
Square and exterior space design: Studio 75
Signage Design: Mikri Arktos
Project Management: Ν. Κ. Malatestas & Partners
Construction Management: Frank E. Basil

https://goulandris.gr/en/about/begoulandris-athens


Temporary exhibition gallery.












> The Temporary Exhibition Gallery is a multipurpose hall with a surface area of 530 sq.m. and is located at level -1, at a short distance from the main entrance. The hall covers the entire floor area and functions independently from the other floors that house the permanent collection. It has controlled lighting and access to a large lift for the transportation of equipment. The hall supports the placement of flexible dividers while the raised floor facilitates the laying of cables without them being visible. The temporary exhibition hall is L-shaped without supporting columns.


The library.












> A library of 92 sq.m. housing 5,000 art books is located at level -2. The space has a projector system, projector screen and cloakroom and can be used for book presentations, meetings and assemblages.




Amphitheatre and Foyer












> A state-of-the-art, 187-seat amphitheatre with its own foyer is located at level -3. The space can host corporate events, conferences, seminars, presentations as well as musical and theatre performances. It boasts a projector system and large projector screen, audiovisual equipment, translation booth offering the possibility for simultaneous bilingual interpretations, control room with sound console and a small recording studio.












image source:
http://www.greece-is.com/wp-content/...2124-copy2.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MUSEU DA MOEDA, LUANDA*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fortaleza de Sao Miguel Luanda







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban City Hall* 





































ssc africa​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

great museums here















.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Musée des Civilisations Noires Senegal*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Zeitz Museum Of Contemporary Art Africa, Capetown






















































































ssc africa
​


----------



## john cleese (Sep 25, 2009)

*Museum of the History of Art, Vienna, Austria*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Brera Gallery*
Milan | Italy
official website










​
In Brera, Milan's bohemien district with narrow, cobbled pedestrianized streets, design boutiques, great aperitivo scene, there is Palazzo Brera, a late Baroque building which was erected over the remains of a 14th century monastery of the Umiliati order. The area is also a hub for design and hosts events during the Salone del Mobile, also known as the Milan Furniture Fair, which is held in the city every year. Showrooms, galleries and shops within the district showcase new pieces and collections from designers.






Officially established in 1809, even though a first heterogeneous collection with educational purpose existed already from 1776, Brera Gallery is still not well-known by mass tourism but it is arguably just as impressive. It houses one of the main art collections in the world and includes works by influential artists such as Raphael, Piero della Francesca, Bellini, Bramante, Mantegna, Caravaggio, Tintoretto, Hayez, Boccioni, Modigliani.








At the moment, however, there are refurbishment works ongoing in a nearby historical palace that will house "Brera Modern" (modern art collections, as well as temporary exhibitions and events). As part of ongoing initiatives to enhance the visitor experience, a new structural glass pedestrian bridge will connect the two building complexes.

240158149​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Triennale*
Milan | Italy
official website










​
It is a centre for contemporary art, architecture and design and has a reputation for being at the forefront on all of these disciplines. Rather than being a museum in the classical sense, it is a space with continuously changing exhibitions. In recent years the Triennale has displayed retrospective exhibitions on major artists and designer brands.






The Milan Triennial is instead an international exhibition on decorative arts and modern architecture, started as a biennial event in Monza's Royal Villa in 1923 was held at the museum between 1936 and 1996, and – after a break of twenty years – again since 2016.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Fondazione Prada*
Milan | Italy
official website










​
Fondazione Prada is an exhibition space dedicated to contemporary art and culture. It is housed in a 1930s building complex that hosted a distillery for many years, but that has been changed into a collection of modern spaces. The complex, founded by Miuccia Prada – the youngest granddaughter of Mario Prada and heading the family-owned luxury goods manufacturer – and her husband Patrizio Bertelli, is a platform to analyse present times through the staging of contemporary art exhibitions as well as architecture, cinema and philosophy projects.



























































































The complex is made up of different exhibition buildings, including a new 60-meters-tall white concrete tower that enables panoramic views. The complex also host a bar where film director Wes Anderson has recreated the typical mood of old Milan cafés. 


























​
The top of the tower is divided into two areas: the bar and restaurant, characterized by the large floor-to-ceiling windows, the walnut wood parquet flooring, a fireplace surrounded by soviet chairs and tulip tables by finish american architect and designer Eero Saarinen. Art punctuates the atmosphere of the restaurant with works by Italian master Lucio Fontana including "Cappa per caminetto" and "Testa di medusa". A polychrome ceramic pillar by the same artist marks the entrance to the restaurant hall whereseats are arranged on three offset levels. On the third level original furnishings of the Four seasons New York restaurant designed by Philip Johnson in 1958 live along side installation elements from Carsten Höller's the double club. Across all three, paintings by William N. Copley, Goshka Macuga, John Wesley and pop artist Jeff Koons adorn the walls. Other artworks created for the foundation by prominent artists include Thomas Demand, Nathalie Djurberg & Hans Berg, Elmgreen & Dragset, Joep van Lieshout and Tobias Rehberger.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Egyptian Museum*
Turin | Italy
official website










​
The Egyptian Museum of Turin is the world's largest museum of this kind, outside Egypt. It was founded in 1824, it ranks second only to Cairo. The museum's collection has been the subject of interest for some of history's most important scholars, for instance Jean-François Champollion, decipherer of the Rosetta Stone. To such is attributed the fact that Turin is considered to be the city where Egyptology began. 










































































​
The museum was also visited by the most qualified egyptologists and archaeologists in the world. The Egyptian Museum of Turin went back to being a major international research center, first and foremost with new research exhibits highlighting the links between the Egyptian world and the Western world.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Museum of the 20th Century*
Milan | Italy
official website











https://web.500px.com/photo/1467687/Museo-Del-Novecento-Milano-by-Pavel-Boyman/










https://web.500px.com/photo/284070927/900-by-Marco-Mincarelli/

Museo del 900 by Bernardo Ricci Armani









​
The Museum of the 20th Century, located inside the Palazzo dell'Arengario in Piazza del Duomo, hosts a collection of over 4,000 works that catalyze the development of 20th-century Italian art (painting and sculpture). Visiting the museum is also an occasion to look at Milan's Cathedral from an unusual point of view.











https://web.500px.com/photo/285957145/Processed-with-VSCO-with-k3-preset-by-Francesco-Carlini/​
The collection begins with a tribute paid to international avant-garde movements, with paintings from the early 1900’s by Pablo Picasso, Georges Braque, Paul Klee, Kandinsky, and Amedeo Modigliani. The exhibition continues with Futurism, represented by a nucleus of artwork unique the world over, displaying Umberto Boccioni, Giacomo Balla, Fortunato Depero, Gino Severini, Carlo Carrà, and Ardengo Soffici. The Twenties and Thirties, moving between the Novecento movement and Abstract Art, develop through a sequence of solo art show ‘islands’ devoted to Giorgio de Chirico, Giorgio Morandi, Arturo Martini, and Fausto Melotti. To Marino Marini is devoted a proper hall, aimed to describe the artist's rich and nuanced production.

On the third floor is a hall devoted to Alberto Burri and Art Informel by major Italian masters: Emilio Vedova, Giuseppe Capogrossi, Gastone Novelli, Tancredi, Carla Accardi, and Osvaldo Licini. The exhibition devoted to the Fifties and Sixties displays artwork by Piero Manzoni and the artists from the Azimuth group, from Enrico Castellani to Agostino Bonalumi. The top floor of the Palazzo dell’Arengario is devoted entirely to Lucio Fontana. 

Walking on the suspended footbridge that connects the Museum to Palazzo Reale, visitors access the final section focusing on the Sixties and the Eighties. Starting from the Kinetic and Programmed Art, the exhibition follows with the Pop experiences and the Analytical Painting, while the Conceptual art is represented in its Italian and international interpretations. The exhibition continues with the hall dedicated to Luciano Fabro eventually starting to focus on installation, by the works of artists such as Jannis Kounellis, Eliseo Mattiacci and Amalia Del Ponte. It concludes then at the beginning of the Eighties with Nunzio Di Stefano, Paolo Icaro, Giuseppe Spagnulo and Alighiero Boetti.













Umberto Boccioni: Elasticità / Elasticity, 1912 by Anita Pravits


























https://web.500px.com/photo/243206399/Milano-Museo-del-Novecento-Sala-Quarto-Stato-by-Gianni-Lisci/​


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

New Museum of Applied Arts and Sciences | Sydney



















































_NSW Planning Portal - Powerhouse Parramatta_


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*McGregor Museum. Kimberley ZA*







The McGregor Museum in Kimberley, South Africa, originally known as the Alexander McGregor Memorial Museum, is a multidisciplinary museum which serves Kimberley and the Northern Cape, established in 1907.Housed at first in a purpose-built museum building in Chapel Street, Kimberley, and spreading to occupy further spaces in the city, the museum was, and still is, governed by a Board of Trustees, aided financially by the Kimberley municipality (up to the 1950s), then by the Cape Provincial Administration and, today, by the Northern Cape Administration through the Department of Sport, Arts and Culture. In May 2014 it was declared a Provincial Public Entity, effective from 1 April 2014.
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arusha National Natural History Museum*






This museum inside the old German _boma_ (fortified compound), completed in 1900, has three parts. The best is the wing dedicated to human evolution, since much of what we know about the topic came from fossils unearthed in Tanzania. There are also displays on insects, the history of Arusha during the German colonial era, and wildlife photos and mounts.
























































ssc afruca​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Musee Oceanographique. Bizerte*








The museum is located in the Sidi El Henni fort, built from the xiii th century at the entrance of the old port of Bizerte. The museum houses an aquarium , old photographs, aquatic images as well as various documentations.
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Museu Nacional de Etnografia*
















The *National Museum of Ethnography of Nampula* is the only national museum in Mozambique that is not located in Maputo .
It was inaugurated on 23 of August of 1956 by General Craveiro Lopes with the name "Commander Museu Eugénio Ferreira de Almeida" in a building that was project architect Mário Oliveira.
The main promoter of the museum was the ethnographer Soares de Castro, who managed to mobilize local leaders to carry out the project.








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*musée archéologique. sousse







*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ismailia Monuments Museum*








[TD]The Ismailia is a small museum but has over 4,000 artifacts from pharaonic through the Greek and Roman era. It includes information on the first canal built by the Persian Darius between the Bitter lakes and Bubastis and a masterpiece mosaic of the 4th century illustrating classic characters from Greek mythology. Other items include statues, scarabs, stelae and such.​[/TD]​























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Capital Museum, Cairo Egypt*
























It should be noted that the museum narrates the history of the Egyptian capitals, as it consists of a main hall in which the artifacts of a number of ancient and modern Egypt capitals are displayed, with a total of nine capitals that come as follows: First, to the right of the visitor, there are four capitals, namely Memphis, Thebes, Tal el-Amarna, and Alexandria
















































ssc africa​


----------



## KAEX (9 mo ago)

*Warteck Museum* - former brevery
Basel, Switzerland






source: baubüro in situ


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Heroes Museum. Nairobi*
The recently completed Mashuja Museum situated next to the Freedom gardens, Is a reminder of Kenyans who struggled against foreign armies to achieve freedom.
































































ssc africa​


----------

